# New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

This arrived faster than I could of hoped, two days from Japan, to my PO Box in Ohio. Very nice! Matte shroud, glossy bezel, domed crystal, Kanji days (wasn't sure), and a silky silicone strap. I don't know if the strap is the same material as the SBDB009, but it's way softer, and more pliable than the 017 strap. Huge difference! The dial, chapter ring, and bezel line up, although the hands might be off 1-2 minutes, not noticeable unless giving a thorough going over.

Some quick iPhone pics....










































With the GS, the GS was set just over a month ago, gained about 3-4 seconds...


















Slapped an OD Bonetto rubber on for a trial run...


































Some lume comparisons, charged up with a small streamlight in the darkest room in the house.

W/ the GS, SKX009, and a 4-5 year old 1st gen Orange Monster....

Group shot.










W/GS.










W/ 009.










W/ O.M.










And about 20 minutes later....










W/ O.M.










009.










And GS.










Keep in mind that all of these are visible through the night with a quick charge up. The brightness may be the because of (somewhat) larger markers, but it's definitely brighter. The photos after 20 minutes speak for themselves IMO.

I just pulled the sticker off the case back, so it's a keeper, lol!

Credit "Ninja" Tuna label to Spring-Diver.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Congrats on picking up one of the next gen Tunas!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Love it! Superbly legible. Congratulations. I have the blue 037 inbound, but the black 035 is likely next. Great photos and thank you for posting.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Love it! Thanks for the lume shot comparisons


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

tsteph12 said:


> Love it! Congratulations. I have the blue 037 inbound, but the black 035 is likely next. Great photos and thank you for posting.


That 037 tempted me too! That'll be a very nice pickup!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Anyone know if underside of these 300m new Tunas crystals have antireflective coating? I realize they are not sapphire, but wonder if they might have coating nonetheless.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Congrats and thank you for sharing BDC.

- The lume is definitely not white like my 015
- the bezel looks glossy à la SBDB009


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Not sure about the "ninja tuna" name but looks stellar


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

tiagu said:


> Congrats and thank you for sharing BDC.
> 
> - The lume is definitely not white like my 015
> - the bezel looks glossy à la SBDB009


Haven't had my hands on a SD tuna to compare, but this one's definitely glossy. As for the lume markers, more an off-white IMO, not yellow-green old Monster color, or white like a 2nd gen. Maybe close to MM300 off-white, but I left it at the office so can't compare right now...

Here's an indoor shot a few hours after previous pics....


----------



## kdharani (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks I have been waiting to see some live pics. I want this as my next watch. I just got a sumo this week though so it will probably be awhile.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats!!! The "Ninja" looks great:-!

I'm very surprised Seiko went with the glossy bezel insert. I was hoping it would be like the 015.. Oh well :-d

Please post wrist shots with the OEM strap.

BTW ....GS diver & Tuna are the perfect combo:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks a ton for the pics!
My $0.02 

Like:
- the shroud looks phenomenal, nice brushed, almost dark grey look. Beautiful. 
- strap also seems like a massive upgrade compared to the older model, it looks softer in pics!
- color combination: finally an all-black tuna in semi wearable size.
- date wheel matches the dial. 
- the bonetto combo: congrats on the great taste, it looks very good

No like:
- glossy bezel? Glossy case?
- signed crown is a huge downgrade compared to prior models
- hands and the hour markers (especially the 12 o'clock one): did not like them from day 1, not growing much on me


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> Congrats!!! The "Ninja" looks great:-!
> 
> I'm very surprised Seiko went with the glossy bezel insert. I was hoping it would be like the 015.. Oh well :-d
> 
> ...


Yea, Ninja, we'll see if it sticks! I can't think of any other Star Wars references for it, lol. I didn't realize it was glossy when I bought it, but I do like it. Just changed to the factory strap, I'll add some pics...



Seppia said:


> Thanks a ton for the pics!
> My $0.02
> 
> Like:
> ...


The signed crown, at least on this model, is almost unnoticeable. I had to keep moving the watch/camera to get the pic of it above. If you look straight at it, it's just looks black, have to kinda turn it, and catch some light to see it. Signed crowns aren't high on my list of priorities on a watch, but I DO prefer the big snakey Seiko "S" to the X.

I knew the strap was a huge improvement before I even tried it on... I just put it on a bit ago, it is absolutely the the most comfortable rubber/silicone strap I've ever worn! The spring bar holes also have steel liners, I don't think my 017 did?

Edit: I hope a replacement doesn't cost $160 like the SBDB009! :think:

Few quickies with the factory strap, will add some more tomorrow with some better lighting.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes the strap looks really awesome. 
I really liked the bonetto color combo though, and I think it looks great also on the skx009. 
Sorry for the tangent but where do you source them?

Also: sorry but English is not my mother tongue. What does "the spring bar holes have steel liners" mean?

Thanks!


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

That's a gorgeous watch for sure....huge congrats!!!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Seppia said:


> Yes the strap looks really awesome.
> I really liked the bonetto color combo though, and I think it looks great also on the skx009.
> Sorry for the tangent but where do you source them?
> 
> ...


Seppia,

The Bonettos are great. I bought them from watchgecko.com, UK based. There are others, but they have the best selection I've found, and good prices. I also have a gray one to try on, but left it at the office.

Here's a pic, there's a liner, or sleeve in the rubber strap..


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Love this watch. I am a die hard Tuna fan and these new versions are growing on me the more I see them in real photos


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks BDC for clarifying, I can confirm the 017 strap does not have liners. 
I think it might be worth to source a new strap for those like me who have the older models. 
@liwang22: please cave before Thursday, and ask for uber-speedy delivery, so I get to see one


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

Congrats looks great on green rubber,I have 037 on the way and now I want this,don't know way but it has to have place next to my Darth.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

You had me liking this until I saw the Steelers cup in the background....


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

DrVenkman said:


> You had me liking this until I saw the Steelers cup in the background....


I was waiting for a comment on that...


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Just checked, this strap is a B22, looks to be the same as the Spring Drive Tuna, except for the buckle. Titanium for the SBDB, and this one is of course SS.

SEIKO Silicon Strap 22mm for SBDB009/ P-R01X011N9 | seiyajapan.com


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Ouch! 
$169 
I'll get various Bonettos instead


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks good man. Congrats. I'm assuming you bought it on Rakuten? Who's the seller?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Seppia said:


> Ouch!
> $169
> I'll get various Bonettos instead


Yea, can't see there being a big price difference between a titanium vs. SS buckle. It is nice though...


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

R.Palace said:


> Looks good man. Congrats. I'm assuming you bought it on Rakuten? Who's the seller?


Thanks, and yes, Watch-Shop on Rakuten.


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

stunning!!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

BDC,

The triangular lume pip on bezel almost appears to have crystal glass-type covering in a couple of photos. Is this the case? Thanks.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

tsteph12 said:


> BDC,
> 
> The triangular lume pip on bezel almost appears to have crystal glass-type covering in a couple of photos. Is this the case? Thanks.


It does, there is a crystal(?) cap over the lume pip, everything is flush with the bezel though.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

BDC said:


> I does, there is a crystal(?) cap over the lume pip, everything is flush with the bezel though.


Awesome! Thank you. I neeeed to get the black 035 in addition to my inbound blue 037. Great photos you've posted and quite informative too.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Just FYI, B22 is a generic model name for the strap. The hard rubber found on the SBDB008 and the older Tunas also all say "B22" on the back as well as the newer silicone ones like on the SBDB009 and new Tunas.

TL;DR: "B22" does not immediately mean it's the new softer straps


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats! That looks great! I was waiting for someone here to get one, thanks for all the photos.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

*Sigh* It happened: I like the new dial and hands now 

CONGRATULATIONS! |>


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Thanks for all the photos and they looks great! 
The lume is excellent.
Wear in good health.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

BDC said:


> I was waiting for a comment on that...
> 
> View attachment 4620418


At least it's not the Penguins.-)

Congrats on the 035!


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing! Trying to decide between the 035 and the 031. Worried about finger prints on the black, any input?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Eielson said:


> Beautiful, thanks for sharing! Trying to decide between the 035 and the 031. Worried about finger prints on the black, any input?


My GS they stand out something terrible, not an issue on this one IMO.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

sick combo


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks great, no doubt wears as well as the 17 did.
Guessing this has scratched the Darth Tuna itch?

What about the MM300? staying for weekend wear?.... Love to see it with the 22mm bonetto squeezed in there for a photo or two?


----------



## Stevepodraza (Dec 8, 2008)

beautiful looking darth! I went with the SS 031, will arrive early next week!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

matthew P said:


> Looks great, no doubt wears as well as the 17 did.
> Guessing this has scratched the Darth Tuna itch?
> 
> What about the MM300? staying for weekend wear?.... Love to see it with the 22mm bonetto squeezed in there for a photo or two?


Hey Matthew...forgot about that, I'll squeeze one in later and send some pics.

Still not sure, I made myself wear the MM for the first time yesterday since getting the GS, I do love it! Just an expensive watch for me to be sitting around. I'm going to sell off everything else that's not being worn (most), and hang on to the MM till last...see how it rounds out.

The Darth... pretty much scratched that itch for now, but I could see consolidating this, and the MM for a SD Tuna! It's a disease! :think::roll:


----------



## Dr_Fierce (Aug 28, 2013)

Really torn between this piece and the older SBBN015. Any input you guys have would be welcome. I also have a poll here if you want to weigh in.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's some more lume comparisons.

Tuna, MM, and the GS. The MM holds its own here, but this new lume on the Tuna really does stand out.

Quick pic outside to fire them up....










Lights out....










About 35 minutes later...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Surprised the GS gets left behind.
thx again, seeing the mm300 on wave like that makes me think I need one even more.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

It really does, but it's also very good lume that remains visible through the night. Seiko's new lume is just killer good though imo.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Great trio lot you've shown here. The 035 just looks so cool and I really do need to get one in addition to the blue 037 received last week. Have you considered possibly trying it on a pvd/dlc bracelet? As noted, the MM300 lume holds its own, but imagine the new version soon to be released will glow even brighter.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Tom, haven't thought about a bracelet. Probably just stick with the factory strap, and I have a few 22mm Bonetto rubbers for it to switch up. Really lovin the new Seiko rubber.


----------



## GGTK (Sep 4, 2009)

Is the bezel stainless or ceramic?


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

I am pretty sure I am stating the obvious, but that that X on the crown is not X at all. It's S and P, for Seiko Prospex. Still, I prefer that signed S, as on 017.


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi!

Love the SBBN035. Thinking of getting one.

I had a question - when you say it has Kanji days, do you mean it ONLY has Kanji days, or like many other Seikos, it's Kanji alternating with English (or Arabic alternating with English)?

Thanks!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

It's alternate English Japanese


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

Seppia said:


> It's alternate English Japanese


Great! Thanks.


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

Great looking watch! Here's my SBBN035 on an Isofrane:


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

My SBBN035 date wheel also alternates between Japanese & English.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

chartreuse with envy O_O


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Maybe I'm in the minority but I love the new hands. Combine that with the super lume and black date wheel and I'm having a hard time resisting.


----------



## SLazz (Jun 4, 2015)

I gotta get one of these!


----------



## Lukia113 (Dec 29, 2015)

I just received mine today. Very good first impression and first picture (cannot paste the link my account is not "great"..)


Only minor disappointment would be the weight as I was expected the watch a bit lighter ; and eventhough the rubber strap is much better in term of confort (than Sbdc007 or any other Seiko that I owned) the stainless steel buckle is a bit ruining the good feeling. I didn't feel same when I tried Sbdb013, I assume this one go with titanium buckle.


Except this, First Tuna for me and it is a great watch!


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a 035 incoming  I originally thought I could call it a "Darth" tuna, but after further reading looks like its called the "ninja" tuna. A little disappointing as a big Star Wars fan. As far as look with the gloss, its more like Darth Vader's helmet IMO. I've seen it called "Darth Jr". Maybe I will call it the "Tie Pilot" or "Tie" Tuna or "Imperial" Tuna


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

BDC said:


> Yea, Ninja, we'll see if it sticks! I can't think of any other Star Wars references for it, lol. I didn't realize it was glossy when I bought it, but I do like it. Just changed to the factory strap, I'll add some pics...
> 
> The signed crown, at least on this model, is almost unnoticeable. I had to keep moving the watch/camera to get the pic of it above. If you look straight at it, it's just looks black, have to kinda turn it, and catch some light to see it. Signed crowns aren't high on my list of priorities on a watch, but I DO prefer the big snakey Seiko "S" to the X.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your thread and for posting these great photos.
I really like it. This is a killer watch, I don't understand why there isn't more talk about this watch on this forum. It looks great and it is almost like a mini Darth Tuna at a fraction of the price. I cannot wait much longer, I'm gonna end up buying the damn good looking thing.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*



Willmax said:


> Thank you for your thread and for posting these great photos.
> I really like it. This is a killer watch, I don't understand why there isn't more talk about this watch on this forum. It looks great and it is almost like a mini Darth Tuna at a fraction of the price. I cannot wait much longer, I'm gonna end up buying the damn good looking thing.


I think black watches tend to be an acquired taste. Some people really love them others don't really want anything to do with them. Some people get really worried about scratching the coating and revealing the stainless steel underneath . Because from what I've read that will happen eventually to any coated watch. And others like me like how they looked but could never seem to find a place in the rotation for them. I've only recently purchased a DLC model after about 5 years in this hobby.

Ninja is a great name and this is a fantastic looking watch.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

I grabbed a Ninja and I love it. The only flaw is no sapphire but it's not a big deal. The domed hardlex is very cool looking though.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Any updates on how the DLC is holding up? Any flaking, chipping or scratching?

TIA
Cheers
Shannon


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine doesn't have a mark, but I haven't exactly put it through the wringer....


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

The 035 Tuna looks absolutely killer! I still have the blue 037 version, but am sure tempted to add the Ninja.


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

*New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*

Looking good!

I hope this doesn't come off the wrong way. This is meant to inform those who are interested not to criticize.

Technically speaking DLC is an acronym for "diamond-like carbon". This is the same hard coating applied to the cutting edge of certain razor blades. Diashield may be this or it could be an amorphous diamond coating which is similar in many respects.

The black coating used for watches is often referred to by the application technique, physical vapor deposition, or PVD.

I have the blue and ninja versions. The blue came with a Diashield tag, but the black did not. I am assuming there is no Diashield on the ninja tuna and expect the black coating may not resist scratches as well as Diashield. But I can't claim to know whether Seiko's black coating has the same hardness rating as DLC or AD.

I actually kind of like the wabi look on black tool watches anyway...we'll see how it holds up.

The strap keeper on the blue tuna must not have Diashield because it is scratched up from desk diving.

- Alex


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Boone said:


> I grabbed a Ninja and I love it. The only flaw is no sapphire but it's not a big deal. The domed hardlex is very cool looking though.
> 
> View attachment 6767634


Me want it.


----------



## t777jb (Nov 9, 2011)

I am impressed with how well the coating has held up. I've dropped mine on the garage floor. Then when I bent over to pick it up, I accidentally kicked it so it slid face down on the garage floor about 4 feet. It did leave some small marks, but far less damage than I expected. After that I decided it was a beater so I have not babied it at all. You really have to look close to see any marks on it. Here it is today on a Crown and Buckle heavy duty 5 ring nato:


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

You guys are killing me with the awesome pictures. The Ninja Tuna bug has bit and I'm looking to get my mitts on one. So, if anyone's thinking of unloading theirs, shoot me a PM. Seriously. Oh, and tomorrow's my birthday.... just sayin'!


****Well, crap. Made the mistake of taking a look at Chino's site. Should be here in a few days. Happy Birthday to me!****


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Since oldspice is getting his ninja from Chino, I'd like to put my hand up if any of you guys want to let go of yours I'd be happy to work out a deal. Just shoot me a PM. Cheers


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Since oldspice is getting his ninja from Chino, I'd like to put my hand up if any of you guys want to let go of yours I'd be happy to work out a deal. Just shoot me a PM. Cheers


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

OK, apologies in advance, but now starts the"I ask incessant questions about a watch I've got in the mail to pass the time while I very impatiently wait for it to arrive" phase, AKA the IAIQAAWIGITMTPTTWIVIWFITA phase. Anyway, about that nice new Tuna Z22 strap. I'm very much liking the direction Seiko is taking with these new soft and pliable silicone straps. I have one on my SUN023 and it's the bee's knees, except for it's ability to snag every piece of lint in the tri-state area. Is the Ninja's strap as efficient at obtaining the collected leavings of shirts, jackets, cats, dogs, scarves, gloves, llamas, etc.?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

No lint collecting with the new Tuna rubber.......


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

BDC said:


> No lint collecting with the new Tuna rubber.......


Nice!!! Can you confirm the straps are in fact identical except SS vs Ti buckles?

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

I believe that's the only difference. I held them up together, and they are identical lengths, and the same feel, etc.


















The keepers are slightly different also, probably the SS, Titanium difference. The Ninja is the "blacker" one. There's also a weld mark visible on the SD, but not on the ninja. Could be different materials, or just a different run..... No biggie either way.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

BDC said:


> I believe that's the only difference. I held them up together, and they are identical lengths, and the same feel, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! Thanks for the reply

Well, there ya go folks....new Tuna straps are now $160 + :-d Still a lot cheaper than the Swiss:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

I was hoping the SBBN's would have come out cheaper than the SBDB replacements, oh well. 

Either way, this is still the most comfortable rubber strap ever IMO.


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

*New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*

The Tuna strap part number is R01X021J9 with brushed stainless hardware. If you live in the US you can order it from COSERV for about $100 with shipping. I got one for the blue version, and confirmed it is the exact same as on my Ninja Tuna, minus the hardware color.

An alternative would be the SRP777 Turtle strap, but it is missing the stainless steel tubes around the spring bars and the material gathers more dust. Similar comfort-wise and also has the steel strap keeper.

- AleSKX


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

BDC said:


> I was hoping the SBBN's would have come out cheaper than the SBDB replacements, oh well.
> 
> Either way, this is still the most comfortable rubber strap ever IMO.


With that endorsement, it looks like I'll have to pull the trigger on a Ninja for myself...I've been resisting for awhile now:-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

BDC said:


> No lint collecting with the new Tuna rubber.......


Awesome, thanks! I can't wait till mine comes in!


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

My god - the Ninja looks tiny next to the Spring Drive! Or is it more of a camera optical illusion???


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey olspice, it's great to hear you are getting your new Ninja from Chino! Can't wait to see the pictures.

In that case if anyone of you guys are thinking about parting with yours please give me a shout and I'll be happy to take it off your hands ;-) (I know it's a bit of a long shot due to the awesomeness of this watch but hey it doesn't hurt to ask)



oldspice said:


> You guys are killing me with the awesome pictures. The Ninja Tuna bug has bit and I'm looking to get my mitts on one. So, if anyone's thinking of unloading theirs, shoot me a PM. Seriously. Oh, and tomorrow's my birthday.... just sayin'!
> 
> ****Well, crap. Made the mistake of taking a look at Chino's site. Should be here in a few days. Happy Birthday to me!****


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

dZeak said:


> My god - the Ninja looks tiny next to the Spring Drive! Or is it more of a camera optical illusion???


What _are_ the size differences between the two?


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Case diameter without crown 51 SD vs 48 NT. Case thickness 16 SD vs 15 NT

SEIKO Diver Finder - Compare Models : SBDB009 vs SBBN035



studiompd said:


> What _are_ the size differences between the two?


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*

C'mon US Customs! You can do it!!!!! Usually, stuff I get from Japan cruises straight on through Customs, but I know many others have not been so lucky (I have to quit reading horror stories about stuff being stuck in Customs for days/weeks/months). I'm hoping the delay is because of the holiday weekend here in the States and that the Ninja will shake loose and continue it's journey today!


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*

The wait is killing me. Funny thing is, we were in Chicago this weekend for Valentine's day and drove by the US Customs building a few times; right across the street from the downtown PO. My Ninja was right there! I could've just stormed the doors and grabbed it! And to add insult to injury, we were staying up town and our place was right across the street from another PO. I was able to see hundreds of packages put on trucks for delivery to their expecting recipients. They're rubbing it in, I tell ya! Everyone's conspiring against me! Life's so unfair! Woe is me!!!

But, seriously, c'mon US Customs!!!! You can do it!!!!!

(Sorry for the immature thread hijack - I'm only on my second cup...)


----------



## BT1993 (Dec 1, 2010)

Is that similar to a monster with a black finish?


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

BT1993 said:


> Is that similar to a monster with a black finish?


Not so much. Different case, movement, dial, bezel, etc. There are a few shrouded Monsters now, I think they call them Baby Tunas or something. But the basic Tuna and the basic Monster are pretty much 100% different watches, save for the hour/minute hands on the newer Tunas - those are similar to the Monsters.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Can someone please point out to me where is the best deal for the SBBN035 Ninja Tuna at the moment? 
Chino were selling it for $798 incl. shipping if I recall correctly.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Willmax said:


> Can someone point out to me where is the best deal for the SBBN035 Ninja Tuna at the moment?
> Chino were selling it for $798 incl. shipping if I recall correctly.


Looks like the price at Chino and Seiya went up a bit. I got mine for a bit less than $800 USD. Must be a newer exchange rate in place.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

oldspice said:


> Looks like the price at Chino and Seiya went up a bit. I got mine for a bit less than $800 USD. Must be a newer exchange rate in place.


Thanks oldspice, I've just realised that a couple of sellers have put their price up recently including Chino. Now it begs the question whether these price are going to hold steady or drop a little in the next 6 months or so. Even at Rakuten prices are holding pretty strong atm.

By the way I hope your ninja escapes from Custom and arrives at your doorstep soon. I can't wait to see your new pictures of it.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Willmax said:


> ....
> 
> By the way I hope your ninja escapes from Custom and arrives at your doorstep soon. I can't wait to see your new pictures of it.


You and me both - still "Inbound into Customs" as of this writing. Argh.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Dag nabbit, US Customs! Going on a week now. Well, actually, it entered Customs on Saturday, which I know isn't a work day. Then came Sunday and the President's Day holiday on Monday. So, presumably, they could've started looking at things on Tuesday. So, it's only been a little over 3 business days, but still...... THE. WAIT. IS. KILLING. ME.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

o|


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Don't despair my friend. At least you know it is just a matter of time till you get your ninja. 
In my case I still haven't pulled the trigger so I've got nothing to look forward to just yet.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Are you planning to use it on the stock rubber or are you going to get a pvd bracelet or nato/zulu strap?

I've already got a couple of nato straps to go with the ninja. I just need to get the watch ;-)


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm not a fan of PVD bracelets, so I'll most likely be sticking with the stock rubber. I've got a few natos and zulus laying around as well as no-name isorfrane, so options abound. Just need the watch to actually shake loose from customs!!!!


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok now it is game on. 
Let's see if the ninja will live up to the expectations. b-)


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice! Where did you end up sourcing one, if you don't mind sharing? I'm going to be mad if you're flaunting yours around while mine's still stuck in Customs! :-d


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Willmax said:


> Are you planning to use it on the stock rubber or are you going to get a pvd bracelet or nato/zulu strap?
> 
> I've already got a couple of nato straps to go with the ninja. I just need to get the watch ;-)


If you put it on a pvd bracelet you definitely need to post a pic!


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

oldspice said:


> Nice! Where did you end up sourcing one, if you don't mind sharing? I'm going to be mad if you're flaunting yours around while mine's still stuck in Customs! :-d


It would be a big surprise if mine arrives before yours that's for sure. You should have got your by now, it sucks when stuff gets hold back for no good reason.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

studiompd said:


> If you put it on a pvd bracelet you definitely need to post a pic!


I'll have it on a PVD bracelet without a doubt as it is my prefered way for wearing my watches. 
I'm not sure which PVD bracelet though, whether it will be a shark mesh, super engineer, endmill or whatever else - I'll have to do some research to see which one works best. Any suggestions from fellow ninja owners is most welcome


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, how's this for insanity? A lightly used specimen goes up on the FS forum yesterday. So what do I do? Buy it. I was hoping just the act of sending the funds via PayPal would shake loose my (other) Ninja Tuna from Customs, but no such luck. So, I'll have two of these guys, hopefully! Look for either a BNIB or lightly used one up on the FS forum shortly! 

Now, how WIS is that?! Do I win something?


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

The things that we WIS do for our watch obsession!
Odds are that you will get both arriving at the same time, wouldn't that be funny ;-)

Good luck. I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures of your new watch! :-D



oldspice said:


> Well, how's this for insanity? A lightly used specimen goes up on the FS forum yesterday. So what do I do? Buy it. I was hoping just the act of sending the funds via PayPal would shake loose my (other) Ninja Tuna from Customs, but no such luck. So, I'll have two of these guys, hopefully! Look for either a BNIB or lightly used one up on the FS forum shortly!
> 
> Now, how WIS is that?! Do I win something?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

oldspice said:


> Well, how's this for insanity? A lightly used specimen goes up on the FS forum yesterday. So what do I do? Buy it. I was hoping just the act of sending the funds via PayPal would shake loose my (other) Ninja Tuna from Customs, but no such luck. So, I'll have two of these guys, hopefully! Look for either a BNIB or lightly used one up on the FS forum shortly!
> 
> Now, how WIS is that?! Do I win something?


Hardcore!

I bought two LE MM300's when they came out, just in case...


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

So, my _first_ Ninja, you know the one that made it all the way from Tokyo to Chicago in one day? And, the one that's been in US Customs since Feb. 13? That one? Yeah, it's still in US Customs. However, the _second _one I bought from the FS forum, yeah, that one showed up today. First impressions - nice! The strap is by far the most comfortable Seiko strap I've ever experienced. The watch itself is awesome. The lume! It hurts my eyes!!!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

oldspice said:


> So, my _first_ Ninja, you know the one that made it all the way from Tokyo to Chicago in one day? And, the one that's been in US Customs since Feb. 13? That one? Yeah, it's still in US Customs. However, the _second _one I bought from the FS forum, yeah, that one showed up today. First impressions - nice! The strap is by far the most comfortable Seiko strap I've ever experienced. The watch itself is awesome. The lume! It hurts my eyes!!!


Glad you got one, looks like the watch gods didn't want to make you suffer too much. Customs can be so hit or miss, we've had client's items sit for weeks, one time even lost by customs! Have you tried giving them a call? What was the country of origin? 
Anyways, watch looks great, it has great wrist presence!


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah, I've luckily dodged the US Customs bullet in the past. I've purchased many a watch for Seyia and Higuchi over the years and each one has spent just a few hours going through Customs. Generally, as soon as they'd cleared Customs, they'd be at my door the day after (I'm only a few hours from Chicago). But, for some reason, this one's just hanging out there. I purchased that watch from Chino and have communicated with them. They've initiated a request for a trace to the USPO through Japan Post, so hopefully, that may shake it loose? Who knows, at this point?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

oldspice said:


> Yeah, I've luckily dodged the US Customs bullet in the past. I've purchased many a watch for Seyia and Higuchi over the years and each one has spent just a few hours going through Customs. Generally, as soon as they'd cleared Customs, they'd be at my door the day after (I'm only a few hours from Chicago). But, for some reason, this one's just hanging out there. I purchased that watch from Chino and have communicated with them. They've initiated a request for a trace to the USPO through Japan Post, so hopefully, that may shake it loose? Who knows, at this point?


Well I feel for ya! I've seen you agonizing for days now, best of luck|>


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

studiompd said:


> Well I feel for ya! I've seen you agonizing for days now, best of luck|>


Yeah, first world problems, right? I'm pretty pathetic. :-!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

oldspice said:


> Yeah, I've luckily dodged the US Customs bullet in the past. I've purchased many a watch for Seyia and Higuchi over the years and each one has spent just a few hours going through Customs. Generally, as soon as they'd cleared Customs, they'd be at my door the day after (I'm only a few hours from Chicago). But, for some reason, this one's just hanging out there. I purchased that watch from Chino and have communicated with them. They've initiated a request for a trace to the USPO through Japan Post, so hopefully, that may shake it loose? Who knows, at this point?


I had one sit in chicago customs for 14-15 days last year. I think it was also the only time I had to pay the tax man upon receipt of the watch. 10%-ish IIRC...:-|


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

oldspice said:


> Yeah, first world problems, right? I'm pretty pathetic. :-!


Haha, you said it not me, lol.



BDC said:


> I had one sit in chicago customs for 14-15 days last year. I think it was also the only time I had to pay the tax man upon receipt of the watch. 10%-ish IIRC...:-|


Ya, its definitely a lottery. I'm always crossing my fingers about not getting taxed on customs.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

BDC said:


> I had one sit in chicago customs for 14-15 days last year. I think it was also the only time I had to pay the tax man upon receipt of the watch. 10%-ish IIRC...:-|


Yikes, here's hoping I dodge that bullet.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

oldspice said:


> Yikes, here's hoping I dodge that bullet.


It's screwy, tax was about $40 on a Blumo. Picked it up at the PO box, and had to pay.

One other time it happened, there was a $99 tax on a 3K SBDB001, postman ignored the paperwork, and handed it to me.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

And, OF COURSE, the original Ninja I ordered is now OUTBOUND OUT OF CUSTOMS. Seriously, what's wrong with me?


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Your life remains fully compliant with Murphy's Law.



oldspice said:


> And, OF COURSE, the original Ninja I ordered is now OUTBOUND OUT OF CUSTOMS. Seriously, what's wrong with me?


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

oldspice said:


> So, my
> 
> _first_ Ninja, you know the one that made it all the way from Tokyo to Chicago in one day? And, the one that's been in US Customs since Feb. 13? That one? Yeah, it's still in US Customs. However, the _second _one I bought from the FS forum, yeah, that one showed up today. First impressions - nice! The strap is by far the most comfortable Seiko strap I've ever experienced. The watch itself is awesome. The lume! It hurts my eyes!!!


Finally you've got your hands on a Ninja Tuna. It looks just amazing and has a nice wrist present on your photo.
Hope it feels as good as you'd have hoped for and that the wait hasn't spoiled the anticipation & excitement.

Looking forward to some more photos - it looks great!


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

oldspice said:


> And, OF COURSE, the original Ninja I ordered is now OUTBOUND OUT OF CUSTOMS. Seriously, what's wrong with me?


Nothing wrong with you. It is just plain old Murphy Law as dZeak noted


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm now officially drowning in Ninja Tunas. My original order from Chino was delivered this morning. I'm not sure if it was just a coincidence or what, but a day after Chino contacted the Japanese PO, the watch was outbound out of Customs and back into the USPS flow of things. No taxes or fees were collected and that was that. Be on the lookout for a used Ninja Tuna on the FS forum, because although I do have two wrists, there's no need for two of these bad boys in the collection!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

oldspice said:


> I'm now officially drowning in Ninja Tunas. My original order from Chino was delivered this morning. I'm not sure if it was just a coincidence or what, but a day after Chino contacted the Japanese PO, the watch was outbound out of Customs and back into the USPS flow of things. No taxes or fees were collected and that was that. Be on the lookout for a used Ninja Tuna on the FS forum, because although I do have two wrists, there's no need for two of these bad boys in the collection!


When it rains, it pours...tunas lol. Glad you got both and didn't get hit with any fees


----------



## k9999 (Feb 27, 2016)

studiompd said:


> If you put it on a pvd bracelet you definitely need to post a pic!























did some mod to a 22mm PVD bracelet since the lug width is 21.5mm. Here's the end result


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

k9999 said:


> did some mod to a 22mm PVD bracelet since the lug width is 21.5mm. Here's the end result


Looks great! What bracelet is that and did you have to file it down to fit?


----------



## k9999 (Feb 27, 2016)

Oyster type pvd . Yes the end links have to file and repaint it with matt black at sides. Spring bars changed to 1.8 diameter ones as well. Original seiko fat spring bars doesn't fit this bracelet.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

So, let me see if I have this correct... The lug width on the SBBN035 "Ninja Tuna" is 21mm? If that is correct, which size straps (aftermarket wise) are you guys/gals using? 20mm or 22mm? I'm going to grab one of these as a bday gift to myself and I'd like to get a few straps as well. 




Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

k9999 said:


> View attachment 7233106
> 
> 
> did some mod to a 22mm PVD bracelet since the lug width is 21.5mm. Here's the end result


Welcome to WUS forums k9999! That is a great looking PVD bracelet - I was considering getting the same one for when I eventually get my own ninja. 
Could you please confirm what are the lug width measurements you have found with your watch?

I was under the impression that the Ninja was supposed to be 22mm lug width as are most if not all Tunas available, past and present. 
If the lug are indeed anything less than 22mm and bigger than 20mm that will really mess things up.

If other Ninja Tuna owners could pitch in regarding the lug width that would be really appreciated.


----------



## k9999 (Feb 27, 2016)

Willmax said:


> k9999 said:
> 
> 
> > [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7233106&d=1456596519"]
> ...


The lug width of my tuna is slightly smaller than 22mm, u will have no problem if u are using 22mm rubber straps or nato as these strap's material are flexible and can squeeze between the lugs nicely. Not so much for a pvd or steel bracelet, an slight difference in width will cause the endlink not able to fit in. Tunas bracelets are available at strapcode and they had labelled these bracelets as 21.5mm and the design/ type are very limited, there isnt any oyster type available if im not wrong.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Borrowing (or stealing) a page from BDC's book, I just added an OD Bonetto strap. I like the combo - kind of gives off a vintage vibe. I have one of those $15 Borealis ISOs coming in too, you know, for more of that vintage vibe. Sorry for the poorly lit, cell phone pics. Enjoy!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

That is a good look!!, think I shipped mine off with another watch. Gonna have to grab another.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Still in love with my Ninja Tuna after nearly 3 months. Running at about +4 sec every 30 days.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Now that I finally have a Ninja Tuna coming my way - Thanks oldspice ;-)

Could I ask for other Ninja lovers to post pictures with bracelet options? Anything goes shark mesh, super engineer, oyster, president, you get the idea... I just want to see the ninja on the metal!

Cheers everyone.:-!


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

I guess not many ninja owners wear their tunas on black pvd bracelets.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

The good thing is that my ninja is already in Australia ;-)

Travel History
Date/Time
Activity	
3/12/2016 - Saturday
8:17 pm
In transit
ALEXANDRIA AU
Package available for clearance
8:17 pm
International shipment release - Import
ALEXANDRIA AU
3/11/2016 - Friday
11:56 am
In transit
HONOLULU, HI
3/10/2016 - Thursday
12:25 pm
At local FedEx facility
HONOLULU, HI
5:45 am
Departed FedEx location
MEMPHIS, TN
1:16 am
Arrived at FedEx location
MEMPHIS, TN
3/09/2016 - Wednesday
4:51 pm
Picked up
IA
11:33 am
Shipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Willmax said:


> I guess not many ninja owners wear their tunas on black pvd bracelets.


I'm sure there are some, but I stick with C&B NATOs and the stock rubber strap. Both are very comfortable and fit the style nicely.

I wonder if Strapcode makes PVD bracelets for the new Tunas?


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Willmax said:


> The good thing is that my ninja is already in Australia ;-)
> 
> Travel History
> Date/Time
> ...


Awesome! It's brother says 'hi'!


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the great pictures guys. 
I know most people prefer to have their dark tunas on either nato or rubber due to the toolish look and feel however in my case the ninja will be plugging a whole left by my former Black BFK SKA427 which I loved dearly in particular the chunky gunmetal bracelet. The only reason I let go of this watch was due to its silly kinetic movement.









I've already got a couple of natos in stand by to be used with the ninja as soon as I get it but I will continue to hunt for a suitable black IP bracelet. I know strapcode have some options so I just need to find the right one.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

It's here!!!! Woo Hoo!!! :-!


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

The Ninja Tuna is an amazing watch, I can't stop checking my wrist right now. 
I was hoping I was going to be able to put it on a 20mm PVD shark mesh bracelet I have but unfortunately I have no suitable spring bars for 22mm at the moment. 
In that case a Black Zulu with PVD rings will have to do for now ;-) 
Sorry for the grainy phone picture, it's late and I should be in bed right now.

PS.: By the way thanks oldspice for the great watch and excellent postage service :-! watch got here without a hitch.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm also happy to report that the lug width on my Ninja Tuna is approx. 22.5mm internally which means that any 22mm bracelet should fit comfortably.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Willmax said:


> The Ninja Tuna is an amazing watch, I can't stop checking my wrist right now.
> I was hoping I was going to be able to put it on a 20mm PVD shark mesh bracelet I have but unfortunately I have no suitable spring bars for 22mm at the moment.
> In that case a Black Zulu with PVD rings will have to do for now ;-)
> Sorry for the grainy phone picture, it's late and I should be in bed right now.
> ...


Lookin' good there, Willmax! Glad to help out another Tuna brethren! Wear it in good health! It's cousin says "hi"!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Finally got to open the Ninja. I. Am. In. LOVE! This watch is amazing. Wow. I'm definitely ordering another one.










Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

ViperGuy said:


> Finally got to open the Ninja. I. Am. In. LOVE! This watch is amazing. Wow. I'm definitely ordering another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A modern classic, that's for sure.

Just strapped one of those Borealis isofranes - looks pretty sharp!


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Finally got to open the Ninja. I. Am. In. LOVE! This watch is amazing. Wow. I'm definitely ordering another one.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Looking good ViperGuy, that rubber strap is sooo comfortable ins't it though I'm looking forward to get my PVD shark mesh early this week. I'll post some pictures once I've got it.



oldspice said:


> A modern classic, that's for sure.
> 
> Just strapped one of those Borealis isofranes - looks pretty sharp!


That borealis Iso looks stunning with the Black tuna oldspice. 
How does it feel on the wrist is comparison with other rubber straps?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*

Thanks, Willmax. The strap is very comfortable. It's the same type of rubber strap that the new SRP Turtles come with (just sold mine). I will play around with different straps on this, but I think the stock rubber will suit it very well for most of the time.

Looking forward to seeing pics of the shark mesh on yours.

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

For those of you with English date wheels, where do you purchase your watch? Do you know if the Tuna's from Higuchi Inc have Japanese date wheels? Thank you in advance!


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

eric198324 said:


> For those of you with English date wheels, where do you purchase your watch? Do you know if the Tuna's from Higuchi Inc have Japanese date wheels? Thank you in advance!


I believe the Ninja Tuna is JDM model, so all watches would have the Kanji/English day wheels.

You'd get the same watch from Seiya, Higuchi, Chino, or any other of the reputable Japanese sellers.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

These actually aren't JDM watches. They are listed on Seiko USA website under the Prospex Master Series. AFAIK, it is the same watch with English / Kanji day wheels. May have to call a US seller to confirm it's not Spanish.... Can almost guarantee one from Higuchi is Eng/Kanji....

Seiko USA / Collections / Prospex Master Series / Men / Watch Model / SBBN035


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

First week with my 035, love it. I think this is the only rubber strap that I will wear on the 035, it's just perfect. Classic Z-22 look, but so comfortable, not even close to any plastic feeling of the Z22.

Looks good on nato too, tried it this week but only for few minutes, rubber is just too good for to change it for now





































And one with the old Monster, size comparison


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

I've been wearing my black tuna on a pvd shark mesh. I think it works quite well an it is quite comfortable too.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Lume shot. The lume on this thing is so strong it looks almost like neon kind of.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Willmax said:


> Lume shot. The lume on this thing is so strong it looks almost like neon kind of.


The bezel is lumed on the Ninja Tuna?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> The bezel is lumed on the Ninja Tuna?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It certainly looks that way doesn't it? Unfortunately I don't think that is the case it must have been the post processing software of my mobile phone.;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Willmax said:


> It certainly looks that way doesn't it? Unfortunately I don't think that is the case it must have been the post processing software of my mobile phone.;-)


Well it certainly looks like a worthy mod that I might want to do one day on my Darth.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*



valuewatchguy said:


> I think black watches tend to be an acquired taste. Some people really love them others don't really want anything to do with them. Some people get really worried about scratching the coating and revealing the stainless steel underneath . Because from what I've read that will happen eventually to any coated watch. And others like me like how they looked but could never seem to find a place in the rotation for them. I've only recently purchased a DLC model after about 5 years in this hobby.
> 
> Ninja is a great name and this is a fantastic looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


exactly my opinions, all. I am btw also 5-6 years in this hobby and I started to like them just recently.

Still prefer plain uncoated look, especially blasted (or titanium), but there is somenthing about black. I got black Damasko, what is really somenthing different than average pvd or even best dlc watch. I have to own this watch for many reasons but also because I must see if it will stay intact.

The first black watch which pull me into black watches was darth tuna, then spring drive tuna, I sold both for few reasons.
Now I got this Ninja, it was almost random purchase, I decided I need new seiko but never thought it could be tuna again, after I sold two tunas recently.
So it was risk... but... I am totally in love with Ninja. I know the darth tuna is level above, also spring dr tuna even 2-3 levels above, but... this Ninja fits me the best and I am so happy with that! So surprised! And why I love it more than my two previous "better" tunas? Its smaller, thinner, has amazing domed crystal (and yes, I prefer hardlex), and has the best rubber strap on the world... and all that for few bucks.

The only thing what is really uncommon for me is... quartz... I still think tuna should has it, but its strange to wear a quartz watch for me...
I love it anyway and this watch is going to stay in house I suppose...


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*

035 on 3 diffrent sets


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*



Crater said:


> 035 on 3 diffrent sets


Nice strap color choices. Looks good!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*



Crater said:


> 035 on 3 diffrent sets


Looks absolutely Fantastic Nik


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

ViperGuy said:


> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Love it!!! Very coffinesque


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks, buddy. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*



Pachoe said:


> Looks absolutely Fantastic Nik


Thanks Francisco, I agree, love this thing  Such great watch


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*

I think I found my new favorite watch/strap combo! Strap Boutique 22mm MM300 homage. Me likey.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*



oldspice said:


> I think I found my new favorite watch/strap combo! Strap Boutique 22mm MM300 homage. Me likey.


Nice choice, I'd definitely go this route or similar.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm sure this has been answered before but does the domed glass come above the bezel?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Nope.



studiompd said:


> I'm sure this has been answered before but does the domed glass come above the bezel?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

*New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*



studiompd said:


> I'm sure this has been answered before but does the domed glass come above the bezel?


Yep.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*

Well, damn. I didn't really notice it. Now I see it since you pointed it out. It's so very minute.



BDC said:


> Yep.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*

Yea, it's just a bit, and non-issue imo.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*



oldspice said:


> I think I found my new favorite watch/strap combo! Strap Boutique 22mm MM300 homage. Me likey.


I'm an "old spice" too and love your combo, have been itching to purchase a Darth to keep my SBBN017 company but am now reconsidering in favour of the Ninja, thanks for posting.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*

Tried original rubber, tried few diffrent natos and zulus, now time for some leather. Had this leather strap on probably 10 watches, it has gone through a lot of treatments to make it darker and more vintage looking. Originally 24mm, now 22mm at the lugs. So comfortable, something like Panerai fellas put on Pams, love it.



















Also put original buckle from the rubber on this one, apologies to those with OCD for the tongue not being in the buckle


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*



BDC said:


> Yep.





ViperGuy said:


> Well, damn. I didn't really notice it. Now I see it since you pointed it out. It's so very minute.


I highly doubt it, but maybe the glass on the ninja tuna doesn't sit as high compared to the older tunas?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*



impalass said:


> I'm an "old spice" too and love your combo, have been itching to purchase a Darth to keep my SBBN017 company but am now reconsidering in favour of the Ninja, thanks for posting.


I wanted a Darth also, but I realized that the SBBN017 series is as big as I want to go on my wrist. I'm glad Seiko came out with another black version with the "smaller" tuna dimensions. Still want the spring drive tuna, though



Crater said:


> Tried original rubber, tried few diffrent natos and zulus, now time for some leather. Had this leather strap on probably 10 watches, it has gone through a lot of treatments to make it darker and more vintage looking. Originally 24mm, now 22mm at the lugs. So comfortable, something like Panerai fellas put on Pams, love it.


Black watches and brown leather is always a good combo imo!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*

Have them both side by side, they're identical to my eyes. Just happened to have the 017 on for the pics.

Just put calipers on both also, 035 is .605, 017 is .603. Case back to highest point of crystal.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*



BDC said:


> Have them both side by side, they're identical to my eyes. Just happened to have the 017 on for the pics.
> 
> Just put calipers on both also, 035 is .605, 017 is .603. Case back to highest point of crystal.


3 decimal places of accuracy! Like a surgeon

I've never had issues with my 017, was just wondering if Seiko did anything different glass height-wise with the ninja.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*



studiompd said:


> 3 decimal places of accuracy! Like a surgeon


Lol, & the slight difference was probably me holding the calipers slightly off.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*

Lllluuuuuuuuuvvvvvvvv the Ninja Tuna.......maybe if I ask Santa now, he can find one for me!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Can't remember if I posted this one or not but, really dig the brown strap on the Ninja.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

I love this thing more each day....


----------



## wild4stangs (Mar 1, 2011)

Really nice indeed... I wish it had the white date windows...


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

After 5 agonizing days it's finally on my wrist! My initial impressions lead me to believe the comfort is going to be out of this world for a watch this size. I love the strap, huge improvement from the earlier version. The lume is out of this world, and I love the shade of green it has. I am finding the longer I have it on the deeper my affection grows. This thing is going to occupy my wrist for the foreseeable future. Just such a great watch, everything I was hoping it would be. Thanks to all the members who provided advice along the way.

And of course the awkward wrist shot.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

eric198324 said:


> After 5 agonizing days it's finally on my wrist! My initial impressions lead me to believe the comfort is going to be out of this world for a watch this size. I love the strap, huge improvement from the earlier version. The lume is out of this world, and I love the shade of green it has. I am finding the longer I have it on the deeper my affection grows. This thing is going to occupy my wrist for the foreseeable future. Just such a great watch, everything I was hoping it would be. Thanks to all the members who provided advice along the way.
> 
> And of course the awkward wrist shot.
> View attachment 7936306


Best OEM rubber strap out there, if you ask me!

Great looking watch, wear it in good health. Mine hasn't been off my wrist in weeks!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*

I've had, and do have, some very nice watches, and being honest here, this 035 Tuna (Quartz at that!!!!!!!!!!) is one of THE BEST watches I've ever owned.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*



ViperGuy said:


> I've had, and do have, some very nice watches, and being honest here, this 035 Tuna (Quartz at that!!!!!!!!!!) is one of THE BEST watches I've ever owned.


I second that. At one time, my watch box contained Omega, Sinn, Ball, Kobold, and other higher end watches. Sold them all off and focused my attention (and wallet) on other hobbies for a few years. Then, slowly, I started looking back at watches. Seiko has always had a spot in my watch box (I think I've had pretty much every mid-level diver Seiko's put out in the last 10 years; some multiple times) so it only made sense to start there with the watch box rebuilding. But, as soon as I got the Ninja, I haven't been tempted by much else and am on my way to being a one-watch-guy, for real.

Anyway, enough yammering, this is what we're all here for, pics!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: New SBBN035 "Ninja" Tuna!¡!*



oldspice said:


> I second that. At one time, my watch box contained Omega, Sinn, Ball, Kobold, and other higher end watches. Sold them all off and focused my attention (and wallet) on other hobbies for a few years. Then, slowly, I started looking back at watches. Seiko has always had a spot in my watch box (I think I've had pretty much every mid-level diver Seiko's put out in the last 10 years; some multiple times) so it only made sense to start there with the watch box rebuilding. But, as soon as I got the Ninja, I haven't been tempted by much else and am on my way to being a one-watch-guy, for real.
> 
> Anyway, enough yammering, this is what we're all here for, pics!


I love what hearing gentlemen. As indicated above I just received the SBBN035 today and I am very quickly falling in love with it. My wife on the other hand thinks quite the opposite, which I expected when I ordered the watch. This watch joins a Speedmaster 3570 and a SKX007. At the moment I am pretty satisfied with where the collection stands. But being a watch addict I have a hard time thinking that if my financial means increased substantially I wouldn't be out shopping for a new watches in a heartbeat.

With all that said I am really looking forward to bonding with my new Tuna for the foreseeable future.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## VitoBalls (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi - I realize this is an older thread. But that's a beaut of a watch. 

may i ask where you ordered it from? I'm trying to get a few different seiko's with the kanji date wheel and i'm having no luck finding them. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Here you go, Vito. Best price you'll find, quick shipment and great customer service.

http://c-watch.co.jp/ww/sbbn035.html


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Great thread, thought I'd add my 035 to the mix. Got it about a week ago from Seiyajapan on a special they were running. Rocking it on a black Zulu with brass, but I have a 5 ring Zulu coming soon. I bought a Strapcode PVD bracelet for it, which is very nice, but I always go back to Zulus.





Gav


----------



## stillshunter (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm going dizzy here. These shots of the Ninja are astoundingly beautiful.

But I'm stuck on the horns of dilemma (1st world) and hoping you guys can help. Torn between this SBBN035 - new - or a local used SBBN013 (Darth Tuna). Prices are comparable (a couple of hundred dollars in it) - when you figure in taxes into AUS etc. This isn't for the purposes of a dress watch but a constant companion around the farm and out bush. 

Pros of the Ninja:
- smaller size (I'm a little over 7")
- easier battery change
- stronger lume
- comfortable strap

Pros of the Darth:
- better resale 
- sapphire crystal
- ceramic bezel

Anything I missed.

So which way would you go?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Broke the Ninja out today, on a gray Bonetto...


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

BDC said:


> Broke the Ninja out today, on a gray Bonetto...


Your picture got me in the mood for the green Bonetto!


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

@stillshunter. Go with the 300m tuna. The lume is better and you'll notice it over time. The case is also more balanced in my opinion. Finally, the steel is simply hassle-free durable. Steel is drop proof. Parts are easily available and hardlex is very reliable.


----------



## stillshunter (Apr 10, 2016)

mattmartin said:


> @stillshunter. Go with the 300m tuna. The lume is better and you'll notice it over time. The case is also more balanced in my opinion. Finally, the steel is simply hassle-free durable. Steel is drop proof. Parts are easily available and hardlex is very reliable.


Matt, mate, thank you so much for this advice. To be honest I thought I'd hear talk of "go with a _real_ Tuna", great to hear as there is just something about the 300m that looks right.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just got mine from Seiya as well. Great watch. The lume is outstanding and the strap one of the most supple I have ever worn.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

That looks great Pete. Mine unfortunately is up for sale in the classifieds. I got told by mrs handbrake that i have too many watches and we need a second car apparently!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Willmax said:


> That looks great Pete. Mine unfortunately is up for sale in the classifieds. I got told by mrs handbrake that i have too many watches and we need a second car apparently!


I feel your pain mate

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

stillshunter said:


> I'm going dizzy here. These shots of the Ninja are astoundingly beautiful.
> 
> But I'm stuck on the horns of dilemma (1st world) and hoping you guys can help. Torn between this SBBN035 - new - or a local used SBBN013 (Darth Tuna). Prices are comparable (a couple of hundred dollars in it) - when you figure in taxes into AUS etc. This isn't for the purposes of a dress watch but a constant companion around the farm and out bush.
> 
> ...


In my experience most of the Japanese vendors use EMS and usually does not attract GST. I bought mine from Seiya as he has this model on special. Chino seemed to be the cheapest . You will be surprised how fast you get it from either of these two venders.


----------



## Silvertriton (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi, nice Strapcode PVD bracelet. What spring bars did you use? I am looking for a PVD shark mesh strap for my Ninja, but it seems that you need a special fat spring bar replacement (2mm with 1.8) otherwise the hole will damage... any ideas?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Got mine from Creation yesterday......EMS from Japan in 9 days, so not sure about the "expedited" part of EMS!.....have it on a PVD strapcode oyster right now, but that may change......and of course, the kanji date!.....love it......


----------



## Silvertriton (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi, nice Strapcode PVD bracelet. What spring bars did you use? I am looking for a PVD shark mesh strap for my Ninja, but it seems that you need a special fat spring bar replacement (2mm with 1.8) otherwise the hole will damage... any ideas?

Correction the replacement to the 2.5mm x 1.2end original spring bar should be 2mm x 1.2mm end. I have found this link with a custom spring bar at seikoparts.wordpress but I am a bit afraid of getting the replacement custom spring bars from the US and the adjustable shark mesh strap from the WatchGeko in the UK delivered to Panama, to find out that the whole thing may not fit or it may damage the lug holes... Who has done this mods? is there a one-stop-shop who can get me the right shark mesh strap and right replacement bars?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Silvertriton said:


> Hi, nice Strapcode PVD bracelet. What spring bars did you use? I am looking for a PVD shark mesh strap for my Ninja, but it seems that you need a special fat spring bar replacement (2mm with 1.8) otherwise the hole will damage... any ideas?
> 
> Correction the replacement to the 2.5mm x 1.2end original spring bar should be 2mm x 1.2mm end. I have found this link with a custom spring bar at seikoparts.wordpress but I am a bit afraid of getting the replacement custom spring bars from the US and the adjustable shark mesh strap from the WatchGeko in the UK delivered to Panama, to find out that the whole thing may not fit or it may damage the lug holes... Who has done this mods? is there a one-stop-shop who can get me the right shark mesh strap and right replacement bars?


Well, I am using the original spring bars, as no issues sliding them into the braclet ends.....this is a PVD Strapcode Oyster I had on another watch....I have also played with an engineer on there....both 22mm and zero issues using the original tuna spring bars.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Who's rocking this one on a roughly 6.75" wrist? Any photos you could share? 

Love this watch, but...SKX fits me pretty perfectly. I'm concerned that the 035 will be a wee bit too big. Thanks.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Who's rocking this one on a roughly 6.75" wrist? Any photos you could share?
> Love this watch, but...SKX fits me pretty perfectly. I'm concerned that the 035 will be a wee bit too big. Thanks.




I posted some pic's here recently: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/after-five-years-i-bought-my-tuna-3881146.html

The 033 wears OK on my 6.5" wrist so I reckon you'd be fine on your wrist, the black watch possibly wearing even smaller


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Narc'd said:


> I posted some pic's here recently: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/after-five-years-i-bought-my-tuna-3881146.html
> 
> The 033 wears OK on my 6.5" wrist so I reckon you'd be fine on your wrist, the black watch possibly wearing even smaller


Great to see the photo comparison to the SKX. Thanks.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

That strap is a match made in heaven for the Ninja! Will definitely be getting one right after the watch comes!



oldspice said:


> I love this thing more each day....


----------



## helmsp (Mar 15, 2013)

Always a fan from Seiko, even had one 1992 as my main yacht timer for the world championship races.
Went to a SKX007, then SUN019 and now the SBBN035.

IMHO, the SBBN is not much bigger than the SKX.


----------

